# Deer Appreciation Thread



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 22, 2020)

I love nubtails!!! Here's a thread where you can post all sorts of cute or pretty pictures of deer!!!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 25, 2020)

shhh, they nap. uwu


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 25, 2020)

Deerloaf.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 25, 2020)

Fluffbutt


----------



## Simo (Dec 26, 2020)

Winter deer rescue:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342156541663703041


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 26, 2020)

Simo said:


> Winter deer rescue:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342156541663703041



Goddammit Bambi!! Will you ever learn?!





Here is a big muntjac snoot for your booping pleasure.


----------



## Bababooey (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 27, 2020)

I love how cute deer ears are!!!


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Dec 27, 2020)

*mwah*


----------



## Simo (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 27, 2020)

Did you know that deer can do that silly wide-angle thing with their snoots that dogs can do?


----------



## zandelux (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 29, 2020)

Two deerbs


----------



## Canis Dirus (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Dec 29, 2020)

Have a Louis.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 29, 2020)

Oh deer oh deer oh deer. What have we stumbled upon? OwO






Had a close encounter similar to this when I visited Sweden on vacation around 14 years ago. The deer were according to our host, used to humans for the most part but were pretty much wild. Ended up giving them a carrot or ten while they were close on the veranda. Lost count over the carrots we fed them.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 30, 2020)

My favorite thing about deer, of course, are their nubtails!!!


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2020)

I bless this thread.


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Dec 30, 2020)

This one looks SO happy.


----------



## zandelux (Dec 30, 2020)

Canis Dirus said:


> View attachment 97431


I shall call him... Bleppus Maximus


----------



## Canis Dirus (Dec 31, 2020)

«Jin Roh: The deer brigade». Холст, масло, тарен из индивидуальной аптечки…


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 2, 2021)

FDI, open up!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337142733614559242


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 3, 2021)

Hmm..... (to be totally honest about it), yo.....
whenever a coyote hears of "deer" - we often think of this.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Seph (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 4, 2021)

Tripod deer!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 4, 2021)

Deerloaf.


----------



## Seph (Jan 4, 2021)

Got you with the deer screams


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 4, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Hmm..... (to be totally honest about it), yo.....
> whenever a coyote hears of "deer" - we often think of this.


And so..... we gotta have some venison - with wild herbs and potatoes on the list.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As it's a tasty meal for just about any yote.


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## zandelux (Jan 5, 2021)

Seph said:


> Got you with the deer screams


Hearing the humans laughing in these videos got me thinking. I wonder if the animals find laughter as amusing as we find their noises.



Guifrog said:


>


Go home, deer, you're drunk.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 5, 2021)

Guifrog said:


>


@Guifrog I think he found out he's on his way to the dining room, perhaps.
------------------
There is some venison stew, I hear - is really tasty... but, I'm not sure I'd go for it, personally.




-----------------
Or -there is always this guy.... who should be on the list, most likely:


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Leadhoof (Jan 7, 2021)

This thread is awesome.


----------



## Leadhoof (Jan 7, 2021)

Deer bipod.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 7, 2021)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


>


DEERLOAVES


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## zandelux (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Jan 13, 2021)

P.S. Lyrics translation


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 13, 2021)

*Snoot*


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 15, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349813065882234880


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 24, 2021)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I love nubtails!!! Here's a thread where you can post all sorts of cute or pretty pictures of deer!!!


i really like this pic.

i might make it into an emoji


----------



## LILY_DEER (Jan 25, 2021)

plugging one of my fursonas lily the white tailed deer!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 25, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353818235431497730


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 26, 2021)

Deer can be suggestive. uwu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353371594467532800


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 26, 2021)

*feeds the deer booty*






Yesss ... More, and bigger!


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 26, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> *feeds the deer booty*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Looks around furtively*

Well... I guess a _few_ bites wouldn't hurt...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 26, 2021)

I love deer. I love them even more when they are in my stomach.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 27, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> I love deer. I love them even more when they are in my stomach.


Let's... Try to reel things in. I felt like I was pushing it with my earlier post. Anyway, here's a Mule Deer. I love their big ears! <3


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 27, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> *feeds the deer booty*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah now that's just _corny..._

*laugh track*


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## fernshiine (Jan 27, 2021)

I find seeing this thread for the first time ironic as heck considering I just finished writing an NSFW short story that I want to sell about deer...

Lol.

Speaking of, I got a new deer OC named Strawberry who I made for the story. Flippin love deer...


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 29, 2021)

There's a herd of 7 or 8 deer that have been hanging around my house again lately. I got a photo of some of them out in the hay field. Bad photo due to being shot through shrink wrap, old glass, and then the camera's night vision thingy.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 1, 2021)

I like how red deer look grumpy.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 1, 2021)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I like how red deer look grumpy.





e n h a n c e d


----------



## Canis Dirus (Feb 8, 2021)

«Better than in the office anyway»




Background (in Russian): «One herd suddenly started beating one doe. I had to separate her, she looked shitty, bites, thin, standing badly on her feet, staggering. In a separate box, she was examined, her wounds were treated, a course of antibiotics was given, and her nutrition was increased. The deer rounded, became quite active and cheerful, so that she actively jumped and attacked.»

P.S. The end, however, was still unhappy. As it turned out, the herd kicked out the doe due to the fact that she had purulent pneumonia.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 10, 2021)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Deerloaf.
> 
> View attachment 97110


i thought it was a like a slug


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

Deer make good venison burgers.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Feb 10, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Deer make good venison burgers.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 10, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Deer make good venison burgers.


i don't think that comment belongs in this thread


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> i don't think that comment belongs in this thread



I'm a hunter.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 10, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I'm a hunter.


and i eat predators from the inside out but this is a deer appreciation thread


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> and i eat predators from the inside out but this is a deer appreciation thread



I appreciate them in a way they feed my family.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

Canis Dirus said:


> View attachment 101483



As if I don't eat turkey as well. I like both meats.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 10, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I appreciate them in a way they feed my family.


but do you really appreciat them themselves or are you just after their body.

that seems pretty shallow.

that's the same take as saying "i like women. they are good to sex.".


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> but do you really appreciat them themselves or are you just after their body.
> 
> that seems pretty shallow.
> 
> that's the same take as saying "i like women. they are good to sex.".



That's one way to jump to conclusions. 

I mean, what else do they do here other than eat your garden crops and cause car wrecks by going into the road? Very appreciative of those I suppose.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 10, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> That's one way to jump to conclusions.
> 
> I mean, what else do they do here other than eat your garden crops and cause car wrecks by going into the road? Very appreciative of those I suppose.


you have zero understanding of nature.

you sound like one of those urban human normies.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> you have zero understanding of nature.
> 
> you sound like one of those urban human normies.



Bitch please, I live in rural ass Georgia.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 10, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Bitch please, I live in rural ass Georgia.


so you admit to being a human normie.

i will eat you bald.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> so you admit to being a human normie.
> 
> i will eat you bald.



I own a gun and two guard dogs

, you can try it.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 10, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> NetanDakabi said:
> 
> 
> > so you admit to being a human normie.
> ...


okay, not to do the admin's job here but what you two are doing across the forum isn't really what the topics are intended for so can you please stop.

that and i also wanted to say how much i love "i will eat you bald" as a threat from a goat.

...

also, you might want to do a little research into the person you just challenged to a gun fight. just saying.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 10, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> okay, not to do the admin's job here but what you two are doing across the forum isn't really what the topics are intended for so can you please stop.
> 
> that and i also wanted to say how much i love "i will eat you bald" as a threat from a goat.
> 
> ...


okay fair enough i'll stop


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> okay, not to do the admin's job here but what you two are doing across the forum isn't really what the topics are intended for so can you please stop.
> 
> that and i also wanted to say how much i love "i will eat you bald" as a threat from a goat.
> 
> ...



I didn't challenge her to a gunfight. I am saying I don't take threats lightly, but I do digress that this thread is probably not going to be for like a hunter such as myself and my father. I am a strict equalist, if someone threatens me I will show no bias. You also have to break into my home before I open fire, and that means you probably shot my dogs and I'm going to be pissed. But yeah, wrong thread for us hunters.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 10, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I didn't challenge her to a gunfight. I am saying I don't take threats lightly, but I do digress that this thread is probably not going to be for like a hunter such as myself and my father. I am a strict equalist, if someone threatens me I will show no bias. You also have to break into my home before I open fire, and that means you probably shot my dogs and I'm going to be pissed. But yeah, wrong thread for us hunters.


2 things.

1, she's a drill instructor for raid specialist units in the uk. in case you were wondering.

2, she has non-lethal methods for incapacitating the dogs. so don't worry.

also it seems like you were the one doing all the threatening.
i'm pretty sure Nan's comments are made to be taken in jest from the context.

also i live where she lives so that's why i interrupted the convo. sounded like she was having a little too much fun from the other room.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 10, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> 2 things.
> 
> 1, she's a drill instructor for raid specialist units in the uk. in case you were wondering.
> 
> ...


sam, when you told us to stop, don't you continue where we left off.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 10, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> sam, when you told us to stop, don't you continue where we left off.


sorry, i have a genuine problem with not talking


----------



## Canis Dirus (Feb 10, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I own a gun and two guard dogs


(muzzlepaw.jpg) А у меня дедушка — командир корабля!(q)





P.S. «Детский сад, штаны на лямках»(also a quote).


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

Canis Dirus said:


> (muzzlepaw.jpg) А у меня дедушка — командир корабля!(q)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't speak Russian,nor do I care to. lol


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> 2 things.
> 
> 1, she's a drill instructor for raid specialist units in the uk. in case you were wondering.
> 
> ...



1.Sure she is, I don't believe that shit one bit.

2. And I have lethal methods of defending my dogs, so does my entire family. 

I don't care where you live.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 10, 2021)

*Ahem*
I created this thread for people who actually *like* deer. You know, deer that are actually ALIVE? I'm so sick of not being able to search for images on Google without seeing half of them being the corpse of a buck being held up by some stupid-looking guy in a baseball cap, acting as though he's the hot shit. This thread is for people who appreciate the beauty and cuteness of animals belonging to the Cervidae Family. Not idiots who think it's fun to shoot them.
I'm asking nicely for you hunters to leave. And I'm asking for everybody else to ignore the hunters. If this isn't resolved, then I will ask for this thread to be closed, since I was the one who created it.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 10, 2021)

Canis Dirus said:


> (muzzlepaw.jpg) А у меня дедушка — командир корабля!(q)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jaredthefox92 said:


> 1.Sure she is, I don't believe that shit one bit.
> 
> 2. And I have lethal methods of defending my dogs, so does my entire family.
> 
> I don't care where you live.


i agreed to stop. you're continuing it.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 10, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> i agreed to stop. you're continuing it.


Both of you stop. Please. Block each other and move on. I'm not happy that you two are ruining my thread.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 10, 2021)

In Norse mythology, there are four male red deer eat among the branches of the world tree, Yggdrasill. According to the Poetic Edda, the deer crane their necks upward to chomp at the branches. Their names are given as Dainn, Dvalinn, Duneyrr, and Durathor.

Early suggestions for interpretations of the deer included connecting them with the four elements, the four seasons, or the phases of the moon.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 10, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> In Norse mythology, there are four male red deer eat among the branches of the world tree, Yggdrasill. According to the Poetic Edda, the deer crane their necks upward to chomp at the branches. Their names are given as Dainn, Dvalinn, Duneyrr, and Durathor.
> 
> Early suggestions for interpretations of the deer included connecting them with the four elements, the four seasons, or the phases of the moon.


Duneyrr and Durathor have the same name origin.

i wonder if at one point there was meant to be three.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 10, 2021)

Henlo!!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 11, 2021)

This looks threatening... owo


----------



## KD142000 (Feb 11, 2021)

Uninteresting fact: A deer was almost going to be my new character...but then Doberman got picked in the end.

Interesting fact: Deer are cute


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 11, 2021)

KD142000 said:


> Uninteresting fact: A deer was almost going to be my new character...but then Doberman got picked in the end.
> 
> Interesting fact: Deer are cute



Butt fact: deer and doberman butts are so very similar

Other fact:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 11, 2021)

KD142000 said:


> Uninteresting fact: A deer was almost going to be my new character...but then Doberman got picked in the end.
> 
> Interesting fact: Deer are cute


Aww... You should've gone with the deer. I love this deer craze in the fandom!


----------



## KD142000 (Feb 11, 2021)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Aww... You should've gone with the deer. I love this deer craze in the fandom!


Make no mistake, I definitely leaned heavily towards deer. But then I thought there were so many, it would be hard to set them apart from the rest. I go with more natural colours for fur and features, so he may have come across as too generic.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 11, 2021)

KD142000 said:


> Make no mistake, I definitely leaned heavily towards deer. But then I thought there were so many, it would be hard to set them apart from the rest. I go with more natural colours for fur and features, so he may have come across as too generic.


Ah, ok. I gotcha.


----------



## KD142000 (Feb 11, 2021)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Ah, ok. I gotcha.


I do think you'll like the new guy, though. Just trying to get his ref together, now.

On topic with deer: Oh _deer_...the army has arrived


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 11, 2021)

KD142000 said:


> I do think you'll like the new guy, though. Just trying to get his ref together, now.
> 
> On topic with deer: Oh _deer_...the army has arrived
> View attachment 101590


Oh my goodness.
And hehe, those are Red Deer, 'cos they look grumpy.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 11, 2021)

KD142000 said:


> I do think you'll like the new guy, though. Just trying to get his ref together, now.
> 
> On topic with deer: Oh _deer_...the army has arrived
> View attachment 101590



Oh deer, look at that rack. What a lucky boi.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 11, 2021)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> This looks threatening... owoView attachment 101586


the one at the front doesn't look dangerous but they certainly look like they're in charge.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 16, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


>


i'm not sure if he's sending mixed messages.

deer language is different.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 16, 2021)

Eating my grass like they own the place


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 16, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> View attachment 102051
> Eating my grass like they own the place


if you want to be technical.

they were here first.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 23, 2021)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> View attachment 102641


that "do want" face lol


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 23, 2021)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> View attachment 102641


No way that's a real strawberry, it's too huge. That must be a squeaky toy.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 23, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> No way that's a real strawberry, it's too huge. That must be a squeaky toy.


no i've seen strawberries that big.

they're not normally in stores because they have regulations about the size and shape and how long to grow them.

if you go to a farmer's market you can find all kinds of different strawberries.

big juicy ones, tiny flavorful ones, human shaped ones, etc.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 24, 2021)

I dunno? I found this thing I found on Twitter really funny. Just that silly blank smile of that tiny deer.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Feb 25, 2021)

A some photos from the «Фотоохота» book (by Мухин and Артюхов):


----------



## Canis Dirus (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 3, 2021)

Here's another deerloaf.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Mar 20, 2021)

Such majestic creatures

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372749156486291457


----------



## Ampelos (Mar 28, 2021)

AHSJSKSJ I am very grateful for this thread!!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 30, 2021)

I think this was the comic that made me fall in love with deer:


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 30, 2021)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I think this was the comic that made me fall in love with deer:
> View attachment 106030


Is there more of this comic? I love the art style.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 30, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Is there more of this comic? I love the art style.


Beats me.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Mar 30, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Is there more of this comic? I love the art style.





FluffyShutterbug said:


> Beats me.


Artist appears to be Tirrel or Tirrelous. You're welcome.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 30, 2021)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Beats me.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 30, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> Artist appears to be Tirrel or Tirrelous. You're welcome.


Oh, thanks. AKA, Cerberus on FA. Already on my watch list.

​


----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## zandelux (Apr 3, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Oh, thanks. AKA, Cerberus on FA. Already on my watch list.
> 
> ​


Shame that they haven't been active in 5 years. ;_;


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 5, 2021)

Fallow Deer


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 5, 2021)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Such majestic creatures
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372749156486291457


I guess hooves are slippy, then?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (May 13, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392838716021002240


----------



## Debra Clark (May 14, 2021)

eyes left my new fursona


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

Debra Clark said:


> eyes left my new fursona


congrats on your new marriage Ms. Clark btw.

i like ungulates, especially browsers like reindeer.
i see them as strong animals and carnivora as weak.


----------



## Canis Dirus (May 15, 2021)

Photos from the article about the reindeer-transport battalions of the Great Patriotic War:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 15, 2021)

Licc licc


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Licc licc
> 
> View attachment 110164


crave that mineral


----------



## Canis Dirus (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Jul 2, 2021)

"Yasha the reindeer at war"


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jul 2, 2021)

Rodeo. Walmart edition


----------



## Pogo (Jul 3, 2021)

[







]


----------



## Filter (Jul 4, 2021)

Deerie, please stop eating the shrubs. If that's asking too much, can you at least leave the daylilies alone?






There are so many deer where I live, and they're kind of friendly. Somebody must be feeding them, and I don't just mean the ... um... garden salad. One started following me across the lawn the other day, and another came toward me when I was riding my bike.


----------



## Seph (Jul 5, 2021)

Canis Dirus said:


> Rodeo. Walmart edition


Free my homie, boycott walmart.


----------



## sushy (Jul 7, 2021)

Deers are always so beautiful. I especially like how they look when they still have those spots on the fur.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jul 7, 2021)

Just two bucks (Source).


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 7, 2021)

sushy said:


> Deers are always so beautiful. I especially like how they look when they still have those spots on the fur.


Fallow Deer never lose the spots when they get older.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 11, 2021)

Yooooo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413983725675819009


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Simo (Jul 22, 2021)

Filter said:


> Deerie, please stop eating the shrubs. If that's asking too much, can you at least leave the daylilies alone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh, gosh, same here

my poor begonias!

Have been planting more and more things they won't eat: Foxglove, caladiums, elephant ears...but it's sure been a struggle.


----------



## Seph (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Jul 25, 2021)

A young and curious European roe deer:


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jul 27, 2021)

Source


----------



## Canis Dirus (Aug 5, 2021)

Mass (according to visual estimates — more than seventy thousand animals on a ten-kilometer stretch of the coast) rheindeer crossing  through Khatanga river.


----------



## Alopecoid (Aug 5, 2021)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Yooooo
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413983725675819009


Damn, that would be so cool to see.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Aug 9, 2021)

Fawn of Indian hog deer:


----------



## Canis Dirus (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 15, 2021)

Deer in clouds is rain-deer! <3


----------



## Canis Dirus (Sep 19, 2021)

Roe deer buck in a field, Schleswig-Holstein, Germany(q)Bing's background picture


----------



## SerlisTialo (Sep 23, 2021)

me:
i like deer.
deer are cute.

deer furries:


----------



## Tiberius Rabbit (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Tiberius Rabbit (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Dec 15, 2021)

Vase K2794, fanart edition.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Dec 15, 2021)

smol


----------



## Canis Dirus (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Jan 15, 2022)

The sound of music buck: https://www.tiktok.com/@kryx170/video/7049443535371685126


----------



## Obsydian (Jan 15, 2022)

Hi excuse me, deer are the best. I don't make the rules.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 15, 2022)

Drawn by Art Jake on DA


----------



## Canis Dirus (Feb 17, 2022)

Yet another Bing's background image:


----------



## Raever (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## zandelux (Mar 13, 2022)

Me:
Yeah, I like deer a lot. I also like vampires.

Nature:


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 13, 2022)

zandelux said:


> Me:
> Yeah, I like deer a lot. I also like vampires.
> 
> Nature:





Shoutout to the Prongdeer (Hoplitomeryx), an extinct deer with both the fangs and a crown of five horns.


----------

